# prop cow for Spamalot



## brighidreppert (Feb 8, 2014)

My theater is producing Spamalot opening next month and I need a light weight full to 3/4 size cow that must be thrown and land on an actor. We do not have a full scene and prop shop and it must be done on the cheap....any ideas? Rentals would be best if cost effective and looks right.


----------



## VCTMike (Feb 8, 2014)

brighidreppert said:


> My theater is producing Spamalot opening next month and I need a light weight full to 3/4 size cow that must be thrown and land on an actor. We do not have a full scene and prop shop and it must be done on the cheap....any ideas? Rentals would be best if cost effective and looks right.



We had someone sew a cow out of lightweight (store bought sheets?) and stuff it with batting. Painted on a pattern of Guernsey type and it worked fine. Looked good.


----------



## venuetech (Feb 8, 2014)

brighidreppert said:


> My theater is producing Spamalot opening next month and I need a light weight full to 3/4 size cow that must be thrown and land on an actor. We do not have a full scene and prop shop and it must be done on the cheap....any ideas? Rentals would be best if cost effective and looks right.


http://proprentalsny.com/props/view/id/2895/name/Spamalot-Dead-Cow--Stuffed


----------



## bdkdesigns (Feb 8, 2014)

I used two pillows as a base and used scrap fabric so it just cost me already in stock materials.

Oh yeah, and some batting.


----------



## VCTMike (Feb 8, 2014)

bdkdesigns said:


> I used two pillows as a base and used scrap fabric so it just cost me already in stock materials



About what ours looked like.


----------



## brighidreppert (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the ideas...


----------

